# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену 1С:Специалист-консультант по ЕРП

## axit

Ищу сборники задач для подготовки к экзамену 1С:Специалист-консультант по ЕРП
1) Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену 1С:Специалист-консультант по внедрению подсистемы «Управленческий учет» в программе «1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4»
 артикул: 4601546135889
2) Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену «1С:Специалист-консультант» по внедрению подсистем управления производством и организации ремонтов в программе «1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4»
 Артикул: 4601546135896

Взамен могу поделиться различными видеокурсами и др материалами по 1С.

----------


## Asisdes

То что в открытом доступе не подходит?! 
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------


## NIkolay_L

Здравствуйте уважаемы форумчане.
Нужны свежие билеты, по экзамену "1С Специалист-консультант по конфигурации ERP - Упр учёт"
Также буду рад решебникам и дт шникам.
В обмен есть курсы, конфигурации 1С, также могу приобрести их за деньги.

Буду рад сообщениям!

----------


## elenapopovav

Добрый день!

Подскажите, пожалуйста, у вас есть билеты для подготовки к экзамену специалист-консультант по erp управленческий учёт?

Заранее спасибо за ответ! 

Сейчас пытаюсь подготовится, на форуме чистова все билеты удалены.

----------


## TTTony

Ссылка нерабочая

----------


## sckifff

Добрый день! У кого есть тексты билетов к экзамену специалист-консультант по erp управленческий учёт напишите в личку.

----------

